# JDRF 5km Regents Park Walk to Cure Diabetes



## Carynb (Aug 7, 2010)

My older son and I are doing this on 12th September,wondered if anyone else is taking part in it.
Forgot about the Events section on here so already posted in Parents too!!
C


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 8, 2010)

A walk round Regents Park is always nice, do you have any more details??

Thanks

Rossi


----------



## Carynb (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's the link to the JDRF site- there are Walks in different places around the country.

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/walk/page.asp?section=429%A7ionTitle=Walk+to+Cure+Diabetes

C


----------

